# Best place to buy ostarine (Sarm )



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

As title please . Where is the best value site to order from ?

Much appriacated


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

ive bought from researchsarms and always come through for me. my research has always gone well


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheers mate .


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Yeh, same as m118!


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/CategoryID/1/List/0/Level/1/ProductID/31/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN

Get mine from here ,not into drinking battery acid


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yeh, same as m118!


Thanks mate


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

capo said:


> http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/CategoryID/1/List/0/Level/1/ProductID/31/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN
> 
> Get mine from here ,not into drinking battery acid


I once again thanks mate.

Any other places lads


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Just do steroids instead?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rectus said:


> Just do steroids instead?


aaah buddy, dont stir up this debate of sarms vs steroids. it could go on for pages. there are valid reasons for doing both and health/safety factors play a key role in choosing sarms.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

m118 said:


> aaah buddy, dont stir up this debate of sarms vs steroids. it could go on for pages. there are valid reasons for doing both and health/safety factors play a key role in choosing sarms.


haha I've not seen them myself, didn't know it was a sore subject. I am aware of the steroid vs pro-hormones war though. I have Ostarine upstairs in my superman drawer (that's what I call it) but I think I got caught up in the excitement when I bought it and wish I hadn't wasted my money now.


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

I do use steriods . Sarm in pct and cutting inbetween cycles .

I have used research sarms before , just wanted to see who else sold them .

Rectus I rate sarms , cutting and remaining if not gaining a few reps .

Use it !


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

mattyt said:


> I do use steriods . Sarm in pct and cutting inbetween cycles .
> 
> I have used research sarms before , just wanted to see who else sold them .
> 
> ...


I used it during PCT but cut it out because at 12.5mg it's going to be suppressive which is not exactly what you want during PCT. Maybe I'll use it a few months after PCT while I am cutting on Keto.


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

I would like to see some bloods after using it during pct , I have to say I felt great during and after pct


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

mattyt said:


> I would like to see some bloods after using it during pct , I have to say I felt great during and after pct


Here you go mate! Vibora just posted this: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/185984-ostarine-pct-blood-test-results-plus-pics.html


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

capo said:


> http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/CategoryID/1/List/0/Level/1/ProductID/31/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN
> 
> Get mine from here ,not into drinking battery acid


Not as easy to change up the doasge tho in pill form, the site that M118 mentioned is G2G, iv used them in the past, put in another order Sunday night and its just been deliver


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

rectus said:


> Here you go mate! Vibora just posted this: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/185984-ostarine-pct-blood-test-results-plus-pics.html


Lol, great timing eh?

Just posting up a review of my whole cycle now too.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Not as easy to change up the doasge tho in pill form, the site that M118 mentioned is G2G, iv used them in the past, put in another order Sunday night and its just been deliver


Easier than you think they have split lines tohalf or quarter to make them 5 or 10mg I use a pill cutter job done


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice summary mate . Just as I hoped , I felt great .

Thanks again


----------



## Staffa (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey dude, wondering how running Ostarine went? did you run it alone and was it worth it?


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

I will be running this again , i found it a smooth pct .


----------

